# Mehrere cups-pdf Drucker anlegen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mehrere cups-pdf Drucker anlegen. Das hat den hintergrund, daß ich gerne im cups-pdf script des jeweiligen Druckers andere Ausgabebefehle anhängen möchte.

Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht?

G. Roland

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, vor längerer Zeit mal, allerdings versehentlich.  :Smile: 

Aber was hilft Dir das jetzt, was ist Deine eigentliche Frage?

----------

## Tinitus

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Ja, vor längerer Zeit mal, allerdings versehentlich. 
> 
> Aber was hilft Dir das jetzt, was ist Deine eigentliche Frage?

 

Ich möchte gerne verschiedene Scripte am Ende der PDF Erstellung ausführen lassen. Einmal per E-Mail weiterleiten, einmal bloß ein pdf ablegen (das ist ja Standard), einmal ein Wasserzeichen einbinden...

G. R.

----------

## cryptosteve

Und Du möchtest jetzt wissen, wo und wie das geht? Oder ob?

http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/freebsd/cups.html

----------

